# Small Grays, Cedar Co. SW Mo.



## finchmef (Apr 9, 2015)

For the last 6 years I've been finding real early grays under a good sized old oak tree. (a few years back they were standing up out of a light snow). They are ususlly so smallI just leave them,since they cook down to almost nothing, but they are a indicator of things to come. Shouldn't be many more days before the main bloom is on (yellows). My favorite time of the year. Looks like it could be a real winner of a year too. That is, if the weather, moisture, wind, sun,trees, earth's rotation, angle I hold my nose and all the other important items needed for mushroom growth! 
Best wishes this year to all and Great Hunting,,, Mark


----------

